# Passed the Buck 2020



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

I remember these threads in the past, maybe one was started for this year and I missed it? I think it's cool to see bucks that hunters are letting walk. 

Here is one from Saturday


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice pass Walt, Here’s a few I’ve posted in the lfts. Still waiting on the B1G 1.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Do you guys have cameras in the stand or are those just cell phone pics? Quality is way better than mine if that is the case. I think I might start bringing my camera just for this thread, I doubt I'm gonna find a buck to fill a second tag on.


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

I just started self filming, but my pics above are from an I phone 11.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Had this bunch in and was kind of cool.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Do you guys have cameras in the stand or are those just cell phone pics? Quality is way better than mine if that is the case. I think I might start bringing my camera just for this thread, I doubt I'm gonna find a buck to fill a second tag on.


Mine are stills I take while videoing on a DSLR cam.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

TJD said:


> View attachment 593465
> View attachment 593459
> View attachment 593461
> View attachment 593463
> Nice pass Walt, Here’s a few I’ve posted in the lfts. Still waiting on the B1G 1.


Very nice!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Walt Donaldson said:


> I remember these threads in the past, maybe one was started for this year and I missed it? I think it's cool to see bucks that hunters are letting walk.
> 
> Here is one from Saturday
> 
> View attachment 593451


Next year's B1G1... great deer.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

This is my best pass of the year so far


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Guy's ever need someone to kill them for ya I will ... good job guy's ! Some would not make it past me but if I ever get the property to do so I'd smile while I let em walk as well.
Where ya at Randy @bigbuck160


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

My only buck in range this year


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Since I don't hunt the Zone 3 petting zoo, the chances of me posting a picture on this thread are slim and none. You city boyz have no clue how good ya have it...


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Gadzooks!
And congrats.
Such opportunities are worth celebrating.

( Warning deer, I'm not holding out for two hundred inches this year. L.o.l..)


----------



## BeaverCreek (Oct 20, 2014)

LOL, I wish I had your guys' discipline.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

This one should be easy to recognize if he makes it with the white spot on his snout.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

I had this one walk within 10 yards of me a couple weeks ago. Not certain I could have got the bow off the hook anyway, but I got the cell phone out instead. Cool looking antlers, but didn't appear much over 150# dressed.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> I had this one walk within 10 yards of me a couple weeks ago. Not certain I could have got the bow off the hook anyway, but I got the cell phone out instead. Cool looking antlers, but didn't appear much over 150# dressed.
> 
> View attachment 593531


Bottom 2 pics perfect to get the bow and draw ! Love it ... getting the draw is my whole thrill, challenges my gimp ass even more but wouldn't trade it


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

snortwheeze said:


> Bottom 2 pics perfect to get the bow and draw ! Love it ... getting the draw is my whole thrill, challenges my gimp ass even more but wouldn't trade it


You're right. This is a buck, after all, not a doe. Probably could've sent one, no problem.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

mbrewer said:


> More and more I'm putting "names" on some of the bucks I'm tracking but I've been leaning towards the funny to me but still descriptive names kinda like your Cheech and Chong.
> 
> The 2 that have names this year are His Royal Fatness and the latest Johnny Angel. Named him after the song because he's special and I love him and the lyrics are hysterically appropriate. :lol:



A lot of guys think "naming" them is silly, and it may be, but I don't care. 
When you're building history with a buck naming them just adds to the fun and, I've discovered, many that follow along with me and the bucks I'm building history with come to really enjoy and anticipate what these bucks develop in to. Slim is a good example with the 5 years of pics I have of him since his first antlers.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 593687
> View attachment 593689
> View attachment 593691
> 
> ...


Lol. Not all T! My father has lived in Hillsdale since 1989 and we have hunted the county since the early 70’s. I can honestly say I’ve never observed so many unique people in all my life. Lol

Those are nice buck passes by the way. I like your style. Good luck this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

This has got to be a private land thing, most of those are all nice legal deer and would be in my freezer, or jerky by now. But, keep passing them, they just might wander under my stand on public, and trust me, I will be sure to double lung 'em.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

SAVChippewa04 said:


> This has got to be a private land thing, most of those are all nice legal deer and would be in my freezer, or jerky by now. But, keep passing them, they just might wander under my stand on public, and trust me, I will be sure to double lung 'em.


I passed a couple nice bucks opening morning. I have quite a few nicer ones on camera and it was the first day. Haven't hunted that spot since, waiting for the perfect storm and they are still around so I am in no hurry. 

My expectations are wildly different when I don't know what is around. I will go a 1/2 mile down the road and be thrilled to whack anything. I just go off of what gets me excited, at that moment. 

But yeah, most of these bucks probably would have been in trouble if I had a good shot opportunity.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> A lot of guys think "naming" them is silly, and it may be, but I don't care.
> When you're building history with a buck naming them just adds to the fun and, I've discovered, many that follow along with me and the bucks I'm building history with come to really enjoy and anticipate what these bucks develop in to. Slim is a good example with the 5 years of pics I have of him since his first antlers.


I'm one of those who felt it was silly to name bucks but I've changed my mind on that for the same reasons you mention, it's fun, it's useful and I like having a reference point, aka - name for the emotions that drive the pursuit.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

SAVChippewa04 said:


> This has got to be a private land thing, most of those are all nice legal deer and would be in my freezer, or jerky by now. But, keep passing them, they just might wander under my stand on public, and trust me, I will be sure to double lung 'em.



It wasn't THAT long ago many would look at these pics and proclaim "Oh sure, those are Iowa bucks" or Ohio or Illinois, etc. Bucks like that don't live long enough, or the soil isn't good enough to grow bucks like that, in Michigan.
Some of us refused to subscribe to that narrative.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Beginning of the season. Didn't have much for tines.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Plumbgranny said:


> Nice! If I saw either of these characters during Muzzy season and I didn't have a buck yet, they'd go "Up in Smoke".


I know.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

SAVChippewa04 said:


> This has got to be a private land thing, most of those are all nice legal deer and would be in my freezer, or jerky by now. But, keep passing them, they just might wander under my stand on public, and trust me, I will be sure to double lung 'em.


It's a "personal choice thing" same as it is yours to "double lung" any legal animal. Heck, you can even start a thread about it. Good luck this season!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

mbrewer said:


> More and more I'm putting "names" on some of the bucks I'm tracking but I've been leaning towards the funny to me but still descriptive names kinda like your Cheech and Chong.


I had to call in a few favors, cut a couple deals, and invest quite a few months in internet research, but just for @jr28schalm , I figured I had to share one of the pictures I uncovered. What a shock. Not a bad selfie for an old guy! Mystery solved...


----------



## SAVChippewa04 (Jan 2, 2016)

Walt Donaldson said:


> It's a "personal choice thing" same as it is yours to "double lung" any legal animal. Heck, you can even start a thread about it. Good luck this season!


Already tagged one, the fresh loins were delicious, thanks for passing those eight points, gives me, my brother, and son still something to shoot!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Passed a B1G1 waiting for B1GGER1.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

SAVChippewa04 said:


> Already tagged one, the fresh loins were delicious, thanks for passing those eight points, gives me, my brother, and son still something to shoot!


Thanks for shooting the little guys and leaving the big ones for the rest of us, but maybe you can start a new thread about the pros and cons of letting bucks grow and leave this thread for pictures of deer that are passed, as it was intended.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Bowhunt said:


> View attachment 593849
> 
> Passed a B1G1 waiting for B1GGER1.


Beautiful deer, nice pass!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> It's a "personal choice thing" same as it is yours to "double lung" any legal animal. Heck, you can even start a thread about it. Good luck this season!


Shet hope I am not only one passing bucks on fed land.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

jr28schalm said:


> Shet hope I am not only one passing bucks on fed land.


You're not.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> I know.


Good luck with Cheech. Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Plumbgranny said:


> Good luck with Cheech. Hope you get a crack at him.


He's worthy!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I've passed every deer in range so far except a couple that wouldn't give me a shot. I gave up taking pics in the stand but have them on trail cam.
I agree with jiggin"shoot what moves you and don't regret it"


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> He's worthy!


I'll say. 
Given the broadside view, I believe I saw him on Bugs Bunny back in the day, before he put a few more inches of antler on.


----------

